

AIRTAME takes on Chromecast with wireless HDMI - sqren
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3fqcP3RoNE

======
neilpeel
I am a big fan of this product, I have backed it already on Indiegogo, really
looking forward to getting mine! :-)

